# Palominos in the Hunter Ring



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hmm, it depends on where you show.  Some shows don't care, others not so much.  I don't see it being a problem if the horse has potential!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

As long as he does his job its fine, at HOYS the 3 final hunters were a coloured, a dun and a bay... palomino would be fine


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I've never seen a dilute place lower than it should, my friend shows a palomino in hunters and she always does very well. All I've seen are problems with appies and paints.


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

I do feel that it is becoming less of an issue to have a palomino in the hunter ring. My only concern is that it could be an issue as far as selling him as a hunter.
Thanks so much for you views on it!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

What level hunter are you planning on selling him as? For local and most B shows color doesn't matter too much.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Supermane said:


> I've never seen a dilute place lower than it should, my friend shows a palomino in hunters and she always does very well. All I've seen are problems with appies and paints.



I agree. I haven't seen any issues with palominos at all.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

There is nothing that stops you from competing on a palomino but I know out here you wouldn't do very well depending on the judge that given day. A sad and unfortunate reality of the hunter world.

I am one to do things differently so I will be laughing at all of them when I show up in the ring with my 17+hh mare :wink: 

I say go for it.


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

Supermane said:


> What level hunter are you planning on selling him as? For local and most B shows color doesn't matter too much.


I agree, most local & B shows dont judge much on color. An old trainer of mine had a palomino gelding and she showed him all circuits up and down the coast. He always did well and ended up being sold as a hunter. I dont think you will have any problems, but like M2G said, it really depends on the judge.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

hunterequlover781 said:


> I was just wondering what your opinions on palominos showing hunters are.
> 
> We have a 5 year old solid paint palomino gelding who we are in the process of training to sell. He is green, but somewhat of a cute mover and is very laid back. He has potential in hunters as well as english pleasure, but palominos can sometimes be frowned apon in hunters.


Truthfully I dont' think it much matters what the color of the horse is. If it's a good mover and is built correctly for the discipline it's being shown in, it's USUALLY judged farely. Once in a while you get a judge that isnt keen on a certain breed or color, but for the most part, it's not the big a deal... I don't know that I've ever seen a palomino discriminated against in the hunt ring though...... paints, apps, drafts, arabs yes... but not a palomino....


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

You should have absolutely no problem selling a palimino as a hunter. Are barn has had hundreds of paliminos come in for sale. They were all different sizes (pony to horse) and all different colors (golden-chocolate). My friend even owned a palimino hunter and she won almost every show she went too.


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks so much for everyones imput. I really appreciate it.

This is the guy:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw, he's soo cute!


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

I honestly don't see why people have to make a big deal out of a colour (the judges).

They mark the horse on what the horse can do, not it's colour ****.

Like i was told greys are bad in the show ring, haha.. the next breath my grey gelding won champion galloway hack..

just shows you hey


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

*ArabianPrincess* said:


> I honestly don't see why people have to make a big deal out of a colour (the judges).
> 
> They mark the horse on what the horse can do, not it's colour ****.
> 
> ...


Weird, I've always been told that greys were good in the show ring...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Supermane said:


> *ArabianPrincess* said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly don't see why people have to make a big deal out of a colour (the judges).
> ...


Never heard of greys being an issue. Paints or buckskins on the other hand...


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

My2Geldings said:


> Supermane said:
> 
> 
> > *ArabianPrincess* said:
> ...


haha wow really?
I was told greys are bad in the show ring!

Yeah i have heard of Paints and stuff being bad in the show ring.. 
not sure why though, there beautiful.

When i was in my Supreme class there was a palomino pony and it got Supreme champion out of all of us.

it was judged on how well the work out was done, movement.
heh, People these days!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The hunter ring is all about floating and blending in. Having a horse and rider partnership that is so smooth and flowie that it is supposed to be hard to pick out mistakes.

The second you come in with a palomino or a paint or even buckskin for that matter you pretty much break the first rule. If you are lucky you can sometimes run into judges that aren't bias to color but as posted before it is unfortunate and ridiculous thing you will run into, in the "hunter world".


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

I do agree that there has always been a discrimination against palominos in the hunter ring. My first horse was a palomino Appendix and none of my trainers ever approved of her. Although she was a pretty mover and a nice jumper, I was always told that she would always be looked down on because she was colored. Every trainer I worked with and clinic I went to, people tried to talk me into selling my "yellow" horse.
My mom had found the gelding I that we are trying to sell in a bad situation. He was a 3 year old who had never been ridden and was kept alone in a round pin. We bought him, thinking that he would be trained as a western pleasure horse. He is now 6 and has a much better liking for english. He has a long and low floaty movement and the calm temperment that is to die for in the hunters. But him being a palomino is a concern for me because of my previous experience in this issue. So, we are stuck in this spot where we have this horse who would be a wonderful hunter, but we feel that ecspecially in the current market it will be hard to sell him as a hunter.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

I HATE it when people judge coloured breeds in the hunter ring. 
So, yes, I think if he had good form and nice distances, then you should do great in the ring.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i think its so stupid that some judges are biased on color. its unfair judging. IMO if you have a horse whos good at its disapline, no matter the color i think it should be noticed even if it is a paint or a buckskin. i think if your Pally is good at hunters then go to a hunter show and see how you do


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm showing him in his first little schooling show ever this weekend, so I will tell all of you how it goes. We are just doing a couple flat classes, just to get him out and in the ring.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

That's great and be sure to get TONS of pics to share.


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh we will. I'm sure we will be a class act. We are bringing a buckskin, a palomino, and an arabian. Talk about breaking all the rules. lol
Two of them are greenies and the arab is for a little 4 year old from our barn. She will be cute.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I showed hunter for a really really long time and I was always taught that you wanted to STAND OUT not BLEND IN, you always find a spot on the rail away from the crowd and if you are on a horse of a different color, that's good because it gets you noticed. The difference is not neccasarily predjudice against a certain color or even a different breed, it's actually the fact that you STAND OUT leaving NO ROOM FOR ERROR. On occasion yes, you get a judge that doesnt like a breed or color but it's not ever show, and most cases the poeple that are crying... the judge just didn't like my horse because..... are just mad because the judge saw a sloppy transition or a missed lead and so on and so forth.....


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> I showed hunter for a really really long time and I was always taught that you wanted to STAND OUT not BLEND IN, you always find a spot on the rail away from the crowd and if you are on a horse of a different color, that's good because it gets you noticed. The difference is not neccasarily predjudice against a certain color or even a different breed, it's actually the fact that you STAND OUT leaving NO ROOM FOR ERROR. On occasion yes, you get a judge that doesnt like a breed or color but it's not ever show, and most cases the poeple that are crying... the judge just didn't like my horse because..... are just mad because the judge saw a sloppy transition or a missed lead and so on and so forth.....


I have heard that before, but the reality is that to many judges in high level hunter shows, a 15.2 hand palomino that is looks like a QH does not stand out in a good way against the 17 hand warmbloods and thoroughbreds.

Anyways, he went to the small schooling show today. He did amazing. He got a first and 2 seconds. It was his first show. He was totally calm. I was very proud of him. We didn't have the camera because my friend put it in the wrong car. :roll:


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm going to get LAUNCHED on, but.
I think for the most part, nowadays, judges don't really judge color.
It's just that the colored horses aren't always as good.
If there's a class of 30 horses and 7 colored horses and NONE of them were that good, the judge shouldn't and won't place him. But now he 'doesn't like color'. You also have to realize that in a sea of bay, you stand out. Which means EVERY mistake you make will be seen and accounted for.
I think the color thing is old and done with for the most part. It's just that the top trainers aren't picking colored horses, so MOST of the best-trained horses... are still bays. lol


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

I think it's so stupid how the horses are judged. If the horse was born a paint, and loved doing hunter/jumper and excelled at it, then I think that the horse should be able to compete fairly. That's like saying a black person can't play baseball or golf and a white person can't play football or basketball. It's discrimination.

Also, I have a real problem with judging against breed. I read a book where this guy had a red roan draft cross mare and everyone made fun of her, but she was an amazing jumper (Heartland...). I think that if a horse is good at a discipline, it should be allowed to compete without problems.

BTW, how can a judge tells who's the best if all the horses look that same? If you're supposed to "blend in", how is it possible to judge? What kind of message does that send? Anyways, I'm done with my rant!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

mayfieldk said:


> I'm going to get LAUNCHED on, but.
> I think for the most part, nowadays, judges don't really judge color.
> It's just that the colored horses aren't always as good.
> If there's a class of 30 horses and 7 colored horses and NONE of them were that good, the judge shouldn't and won't place him. But now he 'doesn't like color'. You also have to realize that in a sea of bay, you stand out. Which means EVERY mistake you make will be seen and accounted for.
> I think the color thing is old and done with for the most part. It's just that the top trainers aren't picking colored horses, so MOST of the best-trained horses... are still bays. lol


I actually totally agree with that, it seems more like the competitors have more of a problem with breed and color. People don't tend to train paints and appies for hunter, but when I see one my generally reaction is 'what is that'. I've heard many hunter riders comment of ugly qh/paints/appies/arabians at shows. Although, I do like paints...

I've only seen a couple of single dilutes in the ring and many of them weren't as pretty or go around as well. My friend's horse almost always placed, but he was super fancy and had a fantastic tuck.


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

I know it's been a little while since this topic was brought up, but I thought I would give everyone an update on him. He showed baby greens this year for his first season in small schooling shows. He was high point in his division for end of the year awards and won in the top three in everyone of his hack classes this year. We have him advertised on equine.com. If you all want to see him, search "JDS Intimidator's Gold". He is starting over fences and will be showing in the local rated circuit until he is sold.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

a palamino won the AQHA world in HUS this past year.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

Supermane said:


> I've never seen a dilute place lower than it should, my friend shows a palomino in hunters and she always does very well. All I've seen are problems with appies and paints.


 
i have ONLY shown paints in hunters and have never had any problems.....always in the ribbons. no soild paint very splashy loud color paints:wink:


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

mayfieldk said:


> I'm going to get LAUNCHED on, but.
> I think for the most part, nowadays, judges don't really judge color.
> It's just that the colored horses aren't always as good.
> If there's a class of 30 horses and 7 colored horses and NONE of them were that good, the judge shouldn't and won't place him. But now he 'doesn't like color'. You also have to realize that in a sea of bay, you stand out. Which means EVERY mistake you make will be seen and accounted for.
> I think the color thing is old and done with for the most part. It's just that the top trainers aren't picking colored horses, so MOST of the best-trained horses... are still bays. lol


 

omg! color does not make the horse!!!!!!!


you said*..."It's just that the colored horses aren't always as good."*
breeding, training, comittment, determination and trust are what make a good horse at whatever displine that you decide to do with your horse.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

More often than no colored horses aren't as good because they are simply breed for color. I don't mean all the time, but a lot of the time.

But anyway, congrats! It sounds like he is doing amazing.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Painted Ride said:


> i have ONLY shown paints in hunters and have never had any problems.....always in the ribbons. no soild paint very splashy loud color paints:wink:


That may be true, but many judges as well as a lot of competitors look down on them. Stock horses in generally when you get to the higher levels.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

Supermane said:


> More often than no colored horses aren't as good because they are simply breed for color. I don't mean all the time, but a lot of the time.
> 
> But anyway, congrats! It sounds like he is doing amazing.


 
yes many years ago they were only breeding for color. they have since perfected that and have begun breeding for both color and displines....i am use to getting the " what th heck are you doing here?" looks at the shows around here...even the higher level shows but i just smile and nod and concure them with my _paint horse_...which the judges do NOT like just for his color. my horses bloodlines produce very versatile, quick learning horses. go check out the late apha horse "Sacred Indian" White Harvest Farms and look at his off spring.....tell me that breeding was only ment for color. he was a grand pirx champion jumper....his off spring...jumpers( mostly), reining, pleasure, trail, driving,,,the list goes on.


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

Supermane said:


> More often than no colored horses aren't as good because they are simply breed for color. I don't mean all the time, but a lot of the time.
> 
> But anyway, congrats! It sounds like he is doing amazing.


Thank you! Sorry I brought this up again. It seems to be somewhat of a controversal issue.:lol:


----------



## Farm mom (Nov 30, 2008)

All I know is Evan Cucollio( I think thats how its spelled) won the Med pony of the year on Beachboy many years ago. And he was a palamino.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I showed nearly 30 years ago at the Maryland National Show A rated and won with my paint/welsh pony, very flashy, great mover and jumper. I would hope that the stigma of that is totally gone by now. I think my pony actually won a lot of hack classes and some even jump based on the fact that she stood out by her color. I have not shown in years but I would hate to think that Palominos, paints or others are being given less consideration.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I just loved Poltroon with Torrance Watkins back in the day! what a great horse, only 15.1 but could do it all!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> Hmm, it depends on where you show.  Some shows don't care, others not so much.  I don't see it being a problem if the horse has potential!


The only time it has ever affect D & I was if the judge didn't like paints or just didn't like them jumping. At one schooling show I took him too geting D experience for the show world oh so many years ago. The judge wouldn't place us in anything! D didn't have very many 1st but I could have seen a 2nd here and there. I asked her what we could improve on and she told me "Sell that paint, they don't belong in the hunter world. You need a warmblood" ME:":-o:evil: I think I know what this series isn't so popular anymore" she didn't like my comment but she isn't the only judge that's jiped us because D is a paint. I see a lot of Pal's so you should not have the issue that D & I have because I see more and more colors in the Jumping ring now a days


----------



## Jacksonlover (Nov 16, 2008)

i don't think that color matters so much, but i do know that palominos have some background that might lead to descrimination. because befor proper breeding, horses were bred for color and not skill, so that lead to a lot of issues with breeding palominos, because of their pretty color. people bred the irresponsible for their color and led to alot of genetic issues due to inbreeding and such. maybe that has something to do with, just a guess, hope it helps!


----------



## ColourFan (Nov 6, 2008)

Although she is now used as a recreational ride and broodmare, our golden palomino BWP mare was the ONE AND ONLY palomino active in national riding competitions. She not only did her bit in individual dressage but also in group dressage (4- and 8- group) and, her favourite, jumping!

The only comment we ever received was that she was 'rather' small! Well compared to the giants of 170 cm plus I suppose a mere 160 cm would seem small!!

As a parent searching for your son in a warmup field with +/- 300 horses being ridden it is very difficult if you have to look for a bay, grey or chestnut!! But a palomino .... stands out a mile!!!!! She was more often than not used as a marker by alot of the parents and supporters!!!

I expect that next year when her 4 year old CREMELLO daughter goes into the dressage competition I WILL be receiving alot of (negative) comments and have to listen to alot of prejudges!!!


----------



## mojo7777 (Oct 24, 2008)

Anybody old enough to remember the movie "The Horse With the Flying Tail?" If I remember rightly, the horse's name was Nautical, a palomino and one of the greatest jumpers of his time. I'm sure he would have been welcome in the hunter ring--even back in those days.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Truthfully I dont' think it much matters what the color of the horse is. If it's a good mover and is built correctly for the discipline it's being shown in, it's USUALLY judged farely. Once in a while you get a judge that isnt keen on a certain breed or color, but for the most part, it's not the big a deal... I don't know that I've ever seen a palomino discriminated against in the hunt ring though...... paints, apps, drafts, arabs yes... but not a palomino....


 That reminds me of the time when I was about 12 when I showed a 16somethinghh Appaloosa gelding in a hunter show. Everyone told me that I shouldn't expect to pin, because the judge only liked brown horses. I got second in either equitation or hunter under saddle, but I didn't pin in any other classes. That second place ribbon made my day though!


----------



## 2 Bay Geldings (Dec 21, 2008)

My show horse when I was showing very competitively was a palomino and we have no issues in the hunter ring. In fact we did very well and usually were always in the top 3. He was a stunning dark golden palomino with 3 stockings and a blaze, so very flashy and it never caused us any trouble. 

On thing to remember though - when showing a palomino, paint, anything flashy really - you stand out alot more and the judge will notice you and your mistakes more. It just catches the eye.


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Judges SHOULD NOT discriminate on colour. 
We had a debate here in NZ a few years ago about paints and "coloured" horses being placed below the solid colour horses.
A horse should be placed (if its worthy) no matter if its chestnut, palomino, black or pink with purple spots.
Some judges here, felt they had to place coloured horses below, because they thought over seas judges may look down on them for placing a coloured horse, this discrimination was happening in dressage, showing, show hunter and pretty much all the english diciplines where there was direct judging of how the horse goes, looks etc.

sorry if that makes no sense


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

mayfieldk said:


> I'm going to get LAUNCHED on, but.
> I think for the most part, nowadays, judges don't really judge color.
> It's just that the colored horses aren't always as good.
> If there's a class of 30 horses and 7 colored horses and NONE of them were that good, the judge shouldn't and won't place him. But now he 'doesn't like color'. You also have to realize that in a sea of bay, you stand out. Which means EVERY mistake you make will be seen and accounted for.
> I think the color thing is old and done with for the most part. It's just that the top trainers aren't picking colored horses, so MOST of the best-trained horses... are still bays. lol


 OK! PLEASE GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT! SERIOUSLY! Ok PHILLIP DUTTON trained a PAINT! Karren O'Conner is training A PAINT! Also we have gone to hunter shows with THREE paints! I HATE judges who do that. they are just stupid, stuck up snobs, who don't know how to judge and shouldn't be judging IMO


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have seen numerous palominos in the hunter ring! I personally love palominos like Mr. Ed and other famous palominos:mrgreen: I hate how judges place on breeds/colors etc.... But something else that bugs me is when riders blame the fact that they didnt place cause the judge didnt like their horse...i know of a girl who is spoiled rotten and when she didnt place she threw a hissy fit that the judge didnt like her horse cause she was a bay.....so where like 3/4of the class..... This is why i DO NOT show in hunters, jumpers is just fine for me, i could paint Joe pink and it wouldnt effect our score(unless it is illegal for pink horses to compete lol).


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

StormyBlues said:


> OK! PLEASE GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT! SERIOUSLY! Ok PHILLIP DUTTON trained a PAINT! Karren O'Conner is training A PAINT! Also we have gone to hunter shows with THREE paints! I HATE judges who do that. they are just stupid, stuck up snobs, who don't know how to judge and shouldn't be judging IMO


Phillip Dutton and Karren O'Conner are not hunters...
I will say that I would never chose a stock horse for a hunter, although my old pony was a very fancy aqha. Yes, I've seen paint in the hunter ring. Yes, I've seen them do well and win. However, I think it's incredibly rude to say that judges should not be judging, even if you think they have a bias. To be honest the majority of the paint I've competed against in hunters are ponies or only decent movers, like many of the quarter horses I've seen (not all, but most). You can say I'm biast, but most to not have the same wow factor when they are moving as warmbloods. I understand breed bias more than color bias, so I generally think they aren't placing as well because they are stock horses, not because they are colored.

You can disagree with me, but that is my opinion.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Supermane said:


> Phillip Dutton and Karren O'Conner are not hunters...
> I will say that I would never chose a stock horse for a hunter, although my old pony was a very fancy aqha. Yes, I've seen paint in the hunter ring. Yes, I've seen them do well and win. However, I think it's incredibly rude to say that judges should not be judging, even if you think they have a bias. To be honest the majority of the paint I've competed against in hunters are ponies or only decent movers, like many of the quarter horses I've seen (not all, but most). You can say I'm biast, but most to not have the same wow factor when they are moving as warmbloods. I understand breed bias more than color bias, so I generally think they aren't placing as well because they are stock horses, not because they are colored.
> 
> You can disagree with me, but that is my opinion.


 *yes they arn't huter's, but most of what they do is Dressage, which IMO is alot harder than hunters. And so what if it is a stock horse? they can move just as gracefully as some warmblood. acctually a stock horse IS a warmblood. Also my opnion on judges judging against hunters is because if they count you down for color, then are they really looking at your ride? if they are looking at your horses color, that means they arn't watching you ride. *


----------



## mbreakfast (Jan 6, 2009)

*ArabianPrincess* said:


> I honestly don't see why people have to make a big deal out of a colour (the judges).
> 
> They mark the horse on what the horse can do, not it's colour ****.
> 
> ...


Sometimesjudges wont like a certain colour (even breed) of horse because they do not feel that they look the hunter part. Its sad but thats the hunter world for you. Since hunters are all about looks several judges might knock of some points because it isn't traditional.

I've never seen a palomino have any troubles in the hunter ring.
Paints and appies yes. They don't look very traditional...


----------



## mbreakfast (Jan 6, 2009)

StormyBlues said:


> * if they are looking at your horses color, that means they arn't watching you ride. *


Hunters is not about you, its about your horse. Some judges are very traditional and conservative, and do not like to see different coloured horses. If you look at the pony divisions, almost every single one is a paint.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

StormyBlues said:


> *yes they arn't huter's, but most of what they do is Dressage, which IMO is alot harder than hunters. And so what if it is a stock horse? they can move just as gracefully as some warmblood. acctually a stock horse IS a warmblood. Also my opnion on judges judging against hunters is because if they count you down for color, then are they really looking at your ride? if they are looking at your horses color, that means they arn't watching you ride. *


Yes, but those are not judged on the same thing as hunter and they do 3 day eventing. Yes, some can move as well as some warmblood, but in generally they do not have movement of the same quality. It's just not what they are bred for. I was saying that most of the horses that have color are stock horses (I'm personally a huge fan of pintos, I actually almost bought a black and white oldenburg hunter), but when I think of a hunter, I think of a warmblood. I personally think they are built more like hunters and have movement more like hunter.


And yes, hunter is judged on the horse, not you. 70% of the score is the horse and only 30% is you if I remember correctly. It's based on the way the horse goes around, they're conformation, and their attitude. You can ride whatever horse you want in equitation and do fine. In fact, if you look at the horses at the Maclay, a lot of the horses have funky conformation, although now that I think about it... most are bay.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Supermane said:


> Yes, but those are not judged on the same thing as hunter and they do 3 day eventing. Yes, some can move as well as some warmblood, but in generally they do not have movement of the same quality. It's just not what they are bred for. I was saying that most of the horses that have color are stock horses (I'm personally a huge fan of pintos, I actually almost bought a black and white oldenburg hunter), but when I think of a hunter, I think of a warmblood. I personally think they are built more like hunters and have movement more like hunter.
> 
> 
> And yes, hunter is judged on the horse, not you. 70% of the score is the horse and only 30% is you if I remember correctly. It's based on the way the horse goes around, they're conformation, and their attitude. You can ride whatever horse you want in equitation and do fine. In fact, if you look at the horses at the Maclay, a lot of the horses have funky conformation, although now that I think about it... most are bay.


 *yea, well at least im going into a sport i like, eventing. i only do hunters for training and position work. and my paint mare is like a hunter horse. she always does good and has a long low frome.*


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Who gives a crap what color the horse is? If you get placed lower because of your horses color that is freaking stupid!!!!!!!!!! It is so annoying when people look at paints and go "OH, she can't do blah blah blah". Ugg! This annoys me. Who cares what color.


----------

